# Warunung vor einem User!



## thoomas (3. Juli 2013)

Hi liebe Trialgemeinde! ;-)

Ich weiß das man so etwas eigentlich nicht macht und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob das hier ein Admin löschen wird.

Es geht um diesen User hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=96665

Ich habe bei ihm ein paar Trialparts gekauft, welche aber nie angekommen sind. Die Kommunkikation war eigentlich sehr nett und so lange das Geld noch nicht auf seinem Konto war hat er auch immer flott geantwortet. 

Doch kaum war das Geld auf seinem Konto, hat er sich nie wieder gemeldet. 

Ich habe einen Freund von ihm hier im Forum erreicht, dort habe ich mich versichert das es ihm gut geht und er hat ihn laut seiner Aussage auch noch einmal darauf angesprochen. 

Aber null Reaktion! 

Ich mache so etwas ungern öffentlich. Doch denke ich ist die Warnung notwendig, bevor noch andere User Geld ins Nirvana schicken. ;-)

Das ganze ist jetzt fast 3 Monate her. Ich habe extra so viel Zeit gelassen um ihm die Chance zu geben das wieder zu richten. 


Das soll hier auch keinen Abschrecken etwas aus dem Forum hier zu kaufen. Ich empfehle aber stehts den Bikemarkt zu nutzen, nicht wie hier rein über PM.
Dazu muß ich sagen, das ich fast ein komplettes Bike aus dem Verkaufethread zusammen gekauft habe und dieser Fall der einzig negative war!!!!

Bilder folgen in der Bildergalerie!


----------



## smeah (3. Juli 2013)

kann deinen ärger voll und ganz verstehen, aber sei mir nicht böse: selbst schuld!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thoomas (3. Juli 2013)

Warum selbst Schuld?  Kann Dir über den Bikemarkt, Ebay oder sonst wie auch passieren.
Der user war recht aktiv im Forum bis zu dem Tag,  das habe ich vorher überprüft.


----------



## To-bi-bo (3. Juli 2013)

Ich kenne ihn persönlich, ich frag ihn mal was da los ist..


----------



## smeah (3. Juli 2013)

thoomas schrieb:


> Warum selbst Schuld?  Kann Dir über den Bikemarkt, Ebay oder sonst wie auch passieren.
> Der user war recht aktiv im Forum bis zu dem Tag,  das habe ich vorher überprüft.



na sicher kann dir das überall passieren. aber man muss es ja nicht noch drauf anlegen. da hast du einfach fahrlässig gehandelt ..
ist aber auch nicht bös gemeint. aus fehlern lernt man ja auch.


----------



## Schrommski (3. Juli 2013)




----------



## thoomas (3. Juli 2013)

Sagt mir jemand der in seiner Signatur im gleichen Forum  nach teuren Sachen sucht. 
Lol

Und Fahrlässig ist was ganz anderes.


----------



## smeah (3. Juli 2013)

thoomas schrieb:


> Sagt mir jemand der in seiner Signatur im gleichen Forum  nach teuren Sachen sucht.
> Lol
> 
> Und Fahrlässig ist was ganz anderes.



ich überweise mein geld aber auch nicht lustig in die welt hinaus!
ich lasse die sachen von meinen MA abholen wenn sie außendiensttechnisch in der nähe sind


----------



## thoomas (3. Juli 2013)

Sorry. Auch nicht böse sein. 

Aber Du bist der Held. 
Werde mir dafür jetzt auch ein paar Mitarbeiter anschaffen. ;-)


----------



## smeah (3. Juli 2013)

thoomas schrieb:


> Sorry. Auch nicht böse sein.



bin ich nicht, dazu gehört mehr 

finde es nur immer wieder lustig, dass es noch immer menschen gibt die überrascht sind wenn sie im internet abgezogen werden! lass mich kurz überlegen .. wie lange wird das internet nun schon kommerziell genutzt? 

nichts für ungut. wann fangt ihr an es zu begreifen


----------



## thoomas (3. Juli 2013)

Naja. Das ist Ansichtssache. Mit dem Risiko lebe ich gern bis zu einen Gewissen Betrag, wenn ich im gesamten viel Geld sparen kann. Und wo wären wir, wenn ich jeden Menschen als potenziellen Betrüger sehe?  Das gleiche konnte Dir auch  vor dem Intermet schon bei Kleinanzeigen passieren.  ;-)
Was machst Du, wenn Du was los werden möchtest es aber niemanden in Deiner Umgebung gibt der es gebrauchen kann und mir sonst alle wie Du misstrauen?
Oh gott....dann müssen wir alles auf den Müll werfen. ;-)

Was sagen eigentlich Deine Mitarbeiter dazu wenn sie private Sachen für Dich erledigen müssen?  ;-)

Und was machst Du wenn er keine Ahnung hat von dem was er da abholt?
Dann kann Dir das auch passieren. 

So ein Quatsch was Du da redest!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (3. Juli 2013)

WAAAS? Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass besagter User in irgendeiner Art mutwillig handelt. Es gibt bestimmt einen Weg das zu klären.
Wie man seinem Profil entnimmt, war er auch seit April nicht im IBC unterwegs.


----------



## family-biker (3. Juli 2013)

was bitte ist eine warunung?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. Juli 2013)

@ smeah

wenn du deine aussage ernst meinst dann hoffe ich du wirst auf offender straße überfahren. es gibt rund 7milliarden menschen und nur einen planeten erde. Wir müssen miteinander leben und einander zu vertrauen macht die ganze sache einfacher. natürlich alles in maßen. hast du nicht angst wenn du deine mitarbeiter zu deinen verkäufern schickst ? vielleicht verbirgt sich hinter denen ja ein potenzieller mörder o.ä.....

@ thoomas
danke für die warnung. in meinen augen hast du richtig gehandelt.

gruß


----------



## thoomas (3. Juli 2013)

Wie gesagt habe ich schon mit jemand hier im Forum geschrieben der in perönlich kontaktieren wollte.
Mir wäre es natürlich recht wenn sich das noch aufklären sollte.

Der Tag der letzten inaktivtät entspricht genau seiner letzten Mail.
Aber er weiß das ich nie Ware erhalten habe!!! Darauf hat er mir noch geantwortet mit: Ich habe es verschickt.

Aber so lange er mir nicht antwortet kann ich halt nur vor ihm warnen.

Denn egal wie....er macht keinen Versuch die Sache zu klären. 
Meine Adresse usw hat er ja.


----------



## smeah (3. Juli 2013)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> @ smeah
> 
> wenn du deine aussage ernst meinst dann hoffe ich du wirst auf offender straße überfahren.



Sehr gut  Werd mal erwachsen


----------



## smeah (3. Juli 2013)

thoomas schrieb:


> Was sagen eigentlich Deine Mitarbeiter dazu wenn sie private Sachen für Dich erledigen müssen?  ;-)


auf eine frage hin bekommt man eine antwort. und wenn derjenige keinen nerv hat mir einen gefallen zu tun bzw. seine freizeit dafür zu opfern dann ist das ok für mich! akzeptiere ich wie jeder andere auch ..



thoomas schrieb:


> Und was machst Du wenn er keine Ahnung hat von dem was er da abholt?
> Dann kann Dir das auch passieren.



in erster linie wollte ich damit sagen das ich die sicherheit habe das ich auch etwas zurück bekomme. 
auf funktionalität und eine ordentliche optik kann der jeweilige immer prüfen. 

ich zieh mich jetzt raus aus der unterhaltung zurück. 
das niveau vom schwer pubertierenden user Moppel_kopp ist mir zu niedrig

trotzdessen wünsche ich dir das du deine kohle wieder bekommst bzw das was du eigentlich kaufen wolltest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (3. Juli 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> ich zieh mich jetzt raus aus der unterhaltung zurück.



genau das wollt ich auch grad vorschlagen, verzieh dich mal lieber anstatt hier user zu beleidigen.  am besten zu deinen hoch niveauvollen ich-roll-den-berg-runter-kumpels....


----------



## thoomas (3. Juli 2013)

Das Niveau ist erst mit Deinem letzten Beitrag gesunken!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. Juli 2013)

win win win - ich lad zum grillen ein 

zeit das der regen hier aufhört


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juli 2013)

Erschreckend, dass es sowas wie Vetrauen in anderen Radsportarten wie der des komischen DH-Heinis oben nicht zu geben scheint 

Hier kennt eigentlich jeder jeden, schon allein deswegen gibt es unter Trialern kein "lustig in die Welt Ã¼berweisen".



Und nein, kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Sherco da was mutwillig macht. Eher aus Faulheit  Das Risiko beim nÃ¤chsten Jam 'ne Schelle zu kassieren sollte ihm zu hoch sein


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Juli 2013)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Das Risiko beim nÃ¤chsten Jam 'ne Schelle zu kassieren sollte ihm zu hoch sein



Weise Worte!


----------



## family-biker (3. Juli 2013)




----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. Juli 2013)

ich trau es mich garnicht auszusprechen Köln Kalk V v vve r b o ooo T....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juli 2013)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> ich trau es mich garnicht auszusprechen KÃ¶ln Kalk V v vve r b o ooo T....



AUF LEBENSZEIT!

Gestern noch mit Gorez und Robert geschaut, genialer Zufall


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Juli 2013)

Also bei den lang ansässigen Usern kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen...
Es sind zwar Geschichten bekannt über AUfkleber über Rissen aus gewissne Regionen Deutschlands 
Aber sonst kann ich mir das nicht denken, wenn ich mal überlege wiviele Teile hier schon ohne vorigen Geldeingang verschickt worden sind nach dem Motto: wenn ich mal was brauche hab ich was gut bei dir...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Juli 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> ...wenn ich mal überlege wiviele Teile hier schon ohne vorigen Geldeingang verschickt worden sind nach dem Motto: wenn ich mal was brauche hab ich was gut bei dir...



Sehe ich genauso. In all den Jahren hab ich sehr vieles gekauft und verkauft. Es gab nie Probleme. In der Trial Szene ist eine hohe Solidarität vorhanden. 

Ich hab mir die andere Seite der Geschichte via Facebook erzählen lassen. Vielleicht kontaktierst Du ihn da nochmal. Als Erwachsene sollte sich alles klären lassen, auch ohne direkt mit Anwälten ect.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (4. Juli 2013)

Bin der Meinung das wenn jemand etwas verkauft sollt der Pn oder Mail Kontakt bleiben und nicht abreißen. Hab hier auch schon so einiges gekauft und das auch von Übersee, das dauert dann, doch dank des pn Kontaktes war man etwas beruhigter.
Hasse es wenn jemand etwas verkauft, sein Geld direkt bekommt, aber sich einfach nicht meldet, so ging es mir.


----------



## Schrommski (4. Juli 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> kann deinen ärger voll und ganz verstehen, aber sei mir nicht böse: selbst schuld!!!
> na sicher kann dir das überall passieren. aber man muss es ja nicht noch drauf anlegen. da hast du einfach fahrlässig gehandelt ..
> ist aber auch nicht bös gemeint. aus fehlern lernt man ja auch.



Dann sollte man deiner bescheidenen Meinung nach am besten gar nicht mehr auf die Straße gehen. Denn es kann einem ja passieren, dass man überfahren wird. Da ist man dann auch selber Schuld, weil man es drauf angelegt hat. Grob fahrlässig sowas. Aber aus Fehlern lernt man ja auch - oder in dem Fall evtl. auch nicht mehr. 

Erst nachdenken - dann posten!!


----------



## thoomas (5. Juli 2013)

Ich habe ihn jetzt noch einmal nett (wirklich nett! ;-) ) auf Facebook kontaktiert.
Ich hoffe für ihn, das er endlich bereit ist die Sache noch im Guten zu klären. 

Ansonsten...wie ihr schon sagtet....unsere Gemeinde ist so klein, irgendwann rollt er an mir vorbei.
Und glaubt mir, dann habe ich das nötige Werkzeug dabei um mir die fehlenden Parts zu holen!

Ohne Lenker fährt es sich sicher sehr schlecht. ;-)


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Juli 2013)

Mit der Aktion erlangst du selber allerdings Jam Verbot auf Lebenszeit 
Polizei dein Freund und Helfer.
Ein Brief vom Anwalt soll auch helfen


----------



## thoomas (5. Juli 2013)

Ok, dann doch lieber schellen wie von anderen Usern empfohlen!?  

Spass....sowas mache ich nicht.

Aber ganz ehrlich....es handelt sich um ca. 50. Ob ich mir deshalb den Stress mit Polizei und Anwalt gebe? Weiss ich noch nicht, auch wenn es ihn jetzt freuen wird das zu lesen. 

Aber ich bin ab und an auch in Wolfsburg unterwegs und wenn nicht da, dann sehe ich ihn sicher auf einem Jam oder Wettbewerb und dann werde ich ihn mal zur Rede stellen.
Abhauehn lasse ich dann nicht zählen!!!


----------



## duro e (5. Juli 2013)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Erschreckend, dass es sowas wie Vetrauen in anderen Radsportarten wie der des komischen DH-Heinis oben nicht zu geben scheint
> 
> Hier kennt eigentlich jeder jeden, schon allein deswegen gibt es unter Trialern kein "lustig in die Welt Ã¼berweisen".
> 
> ...



Voll auf den Punkt getroffen, der Jordi wÃ¼rd sowas nicht machen  Glaub eventuell grad Stress vllt bei ihm gepaart mit etwas Faulheit ^^? Oder er hats gar vergessen und fragt sich wer du bist


----------



## thoomas (5. Juli 2013)

Glaube mir....vergessen hat er es nicht.  Ihn haben jetzt schon zwei Leute darauf angesprochen und meine Mail auf FB hat er auch schon gelesen. 
Und Stress hin oder her.....er ignoriert es jetzt schon 3 Monate.
Kann mir keiner erzählen er hätte keine min gehabt mal zu antworten.

Und wenn er es auf Faulheit schiebt.....wo ist da noch eine Wertschätzung an anderen Leuten???

Also das zählt alles nicht, dafür ist zu viel Zeit vergangen und ihn haben genug Leute daran erinnert.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. Juli 2013)

Wie ging die Geschichte denn weiter? Ist das denn so schwer, nen Lenker zu verschicken?
Wenn der auf dem Transportweg kaputt geht, kann man doch bei der Transportfirma reklamieren, außer Päckchen und Warensendung...


----------



## thoomas (7. Juli 2013)

Es ging nicht nur um einen Lenker und es ist nie was angekommen!  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. Juli 2013)

thoomas schrieb:


> Es ging nicht nur um einen Lenker und es ist nie was angekommen!  ;-)



Und warum gibt er dir das Geld für die "auf dem Versandweg verlorengegangenen" (oder was soll sonst der Grund sein, dass das Zeugs nicht bei dir ankommt - außer er schickt´s erst gar net ab) Teile nicht wieder zurück?
Pocht er auf § 447 BGB Versendungskauf (= Käufer trägt das Risiko von Untergangs oder Verschlechterung der Leistung)?
Vielleicht habt ihr ja konkludent den Gefahrübergang erst bei Übergabe an dich (Bringschuld) vereinbart?
(Hab das Thema derzeit meiner Zwischenprüfung...)

Davon abgesehen: Ich seh´s wie die anderen hier: Wenn man in Hobbygemeinschaften untereinander kauft, muss ja zwangsläufig Vertrauen da sein und es ist auch gut so, dass das Vertrauen in der Regeln NICHT ausgenützt/missbraucht wird.
Weil wer von uns will denn schon wegen Fahrradteilen persönlich kreuz und quer durch Europa fahren, weil man etwa niemandem vertrauen könnte!?

Ich hab auch schon übers Forum hier gekauft, da muss immer einer den ersten Schritt machen mit Vertrauensvorschuss, entweder schickt einer ZUERST die Ware los (ohne Geld gesehen zu haben) oder (üblicherweise) man überweist das Geld ZUERST und die Ware kommt erst danach.
Wie soll es sonst gehen? (Nachnahme auch ne Möglichkeit, finde ich teuer und umständlich)


----------



## thoomas (7. Juli 2013)

Es Prob ist....ich habe keine Ahnung. Nach Gelderhalt kam nichts mehr zurück.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. Juli 2013)

Ich wart seit 2007 auf 700 von nem Autoschrauber-Kumpel, die er aufgrund eines Rechenfehlers mal zuviel verlangt hatte.

Vor 3 Jahren hat er mal 50% zurücküberwiesen, auf die andere Hälfte warte ich heute noch.

Mein Vorteil (gg.über deinem Fall): Er meldet sich wenigstens ab und zu. Hat wohl keine/kaum Kohle, das Geld zurückzuzahlen!? Gar nicht melden wie in deinem Fall ist aber wirklich unhöflich.


----------



## Stoppelhopp (10. Juli 2013)

Interessant finde ich es ja schon das Thema.

Hat er sich nun mal gemeldet?


----------



## thoomas (10. Juli 2013)

Nein, null die Bohne.


----------



## Stoppelhopp (10. Juli 2013)

Schade eigentlich. Genug Chancen hatte er ja jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

